# iTunes Broken Song



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I downloaded an album from iTunes and one of the songs plays for about 30 seconds then goes silent and skips to the next track. I remember all the downloads were reported "successful," but there certainly is a problem with this one. What can I do?


----------



## estelala (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, if you have downloaded the album off of iTunes and you are only having a problem with 1 song, you can go to Apple - Support - iTunes - Contact Us and contact itunes. I have had the same problem before and I have contacted itunes through chat and they have given me free 1 song credit. Let me know if this helps.


----------

